# Charge Port Won't Work



## dstar1 (Feb 14, 2019)

When I try to charge my tablet I plug in the cord and It doesn't work and I don't know why.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello dstar1, and welcome to TSG.

It might help if you told us the brand and exact model numbers of the tablet and whatever you are using to try to charge it. It might also help if we knew if this setup ever worked or it has never worked.

Does the tablet give any indication that a charger has been connected?


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

IS the cord working for other devices? It might just be a case of a faulty cord.


----------

